# GPU-Z crashes at splash screen.



## heat84 (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's the error log:
	
	



```
GPU-Z.0.3.0 caused an Access Violation (0xc0000005) 
in module GPU-Z.0.3.0.exe at 001b:0043df98.

Exception handler called in AfxWinMain.
Error occurred at 12/16/2008 22:40:08.
C:\Documents and Settings\Joey C\Desktop\GPU-Z.0.3.0.exe, run by Joey C.
Operating system:  Windows XP (5.1.2600).
2 processor(s), type 586.
24% memory in use.
1920 MBytes physical memory.
1441 MBytes physical memory free.
3686 MBytes paging file.
3257 MBytes paging file free.
2048 MBytes user address space.
2011 MBytes user address space free.
Read from location 00000008 caused an access violation.

Context:
EDI:    0x00001849  ESI: 0x00000000  EAX:   0x802a5105
EBX:    0x0055a560  ECX: 0x00000000  EDX:   0x0012bd8c
EIP:    0x0043df98  EBP: 0x003ead38  SegCs: 0x0000001b
EFlags: 0x00010286  ESP: 0x0012bbc8  SegSs: 0x00000023

Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 56 08 57 8b bc 24 20 01 00 00 8d 86 7c 01 00 

Stack:
0x0012bbc8: 00000000 0055a560 7c9101c0 ffffffff ....`.U....|....
0x0012bbd8: 7c9101bb 00000002 00000000 0012bc00 ...|............
0x0012bbe8: 00466293 003ea3d8 005554bc 00000002 .bF...>..TU.....
0x0012bbf8: 0000000e 00000000 0012bc1c 00466293 .............bF.
0x0012bc08: 003ea3d8 003ea268 0000000e 00000028 ..>.h.>.....(...
0x0012bc18: fff4a6d6 003ea2a4 004066c1 003ea3d8 ......>..f@...>.
0x0012bc28: 0000000e 003ea268 0000000e 003ea2a4 ....h.>.......>.
0x0012bc38: 003ea26a 003e0000 0055a560 00405528 j.>...>.`.U.(U@.
0x0012bc48: 003ea268 00000007 802a5681 0001a2a4 h.>......V*.....
0x0012bc58: 00000005 0012bbb8 0012bc98 0012bca4 ................
0x0012bc68: 7c90e900 7c910040 ffffffff 7c91003d ...|@..|....=..|
0x0012bc78: 00466135 003e0000 00000000 00466154 5aF...>.....TaF.
0x0012bc88: 802a5661 00000000 0012bcb0 00475e29 aV*.........)^G.
0x0012bc98: 0012bd90 00000080 003ea2a8 0000007c ..........>.|...
0x0012bca8: 0012be10 0012bd90 0012bcd4 00475e75 ............u^G.
0x0012bcb8: 0012bd90 00000000 000000fc 00000004 ................
0x0012bcc8: 802a5619 0012bce4 00001849 003ead38 .V*.....I...8.>.
0x0012bcd8: 802a5105 00418638 00000000 0012bd8c .Q*.8.A.........
0x0012bce8: 802a5639 0055a55c 00020000 0012c2b4 9V*.\.U.........
0x0012bcf8: 00000000 00000000 0012bce4 a11612d8 ................
0x0012bd08: 0055a55c 67000066 005554bc 00000000 \.U.f..g.TU.....
0x0012bd18: 00001080 00001084 00001088 0000108c ................
0x0012bd28: 000010f0 00001100 00001218 00001540 ............@...
0x0012bd38: 00001544 000015a0 000015a4 000015a8 D...............
0x0012bd48: 000015ac 000015b0 000015b4 000015b8 ................
0x0012bd58: 000015bc 00004000 00004008 00004010 .....@...@...@..
0x0012bd68: 00040414 00004018 0000401c 00100200 .....@...@......
0x0012bd78: 0010020c 00100474 00100714 00100914 ....t...........
0x0012bd88: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bd98: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bda8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bdb8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bdc8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bdd8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bde8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bdf8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012be08: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012be18: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012be28: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012be38: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012be48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012be58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012be68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012be78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012be88: 00000000 eb76aa55 3034374b 194ce930 ....U.v.K7400.L.
0x0012be98: 4956cc77 204f4544 0000000d 0fc60090 w.VIDEO ........
0x0012bea8: 42490000 4756204d 6f432041 7461706d ..IBM VGA Compat
0x0012beb8: 656c6269 00000001 94ae1080 322f3730 ible........07/2
0x0012bec8: 37302f34 00000000 00000000 00001000 4/07............
0x0012bed8: 00000000 00d5bbe9 053b1849 7fefcfff ........I.;.....
0x0012bee8: 80003000 7fffffff 80000000 51a50022 .0.........."..Q
0x0012bef8: e9b279e9 4d50b280 006c4449 0000006f .y....PMIDl.o...
0x0012bf08: b000a000 c000b800 1d063300 000200db .........3......
0x0012bf18: 41455748 52494350 053b10de 001c001c HWEAPCIR..;.....
0x0012bf28: 03000003 00010076 00768000 00000000 ....v.....v.....
0x0012bf38: 00000530 00000000 00000000 00000000 0...............
0x0012bf48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bf58: 434d0000 20383650 20414756 534f4942 ..MCP68 VGA BIOS
0x0012bf68: 00000a0d 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bf78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bf88: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bf98: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012bfa8: 56000000 69737265 20206e6f 37362e35 ...Version  5.67
0x0012bfb8: 2e32332e 302e3232 0a0d2033 706f4300 .32.22.03 ...Cop
0x0012bfc8: 67697279 28207468 31202943 2d363939 yright (C) 1996-
0x0012bfd8: 36303032 49564e20 20414944 70726f43 2006 NVIDIA Corp
0x0012bfe8: 000a0d2e 91ba0000 9a919698 91968d9a ................
0x0012bff8: 9aaddf98 8c9e9a93 dfd2df9a df8b90b1 ................
0x0012c008: df8d90b9 9b908daf 968b9c8a aadf9190 ................
0x0012c018: f5f29a8c ffc000ff 50434dff 2d203736 .........MCP67 -
0x0012c028: 70636d20 302d3836 00000030 00000000  mcp68-00.......
0x0012c038: 00000000 00000000 00000000 70696843 ............Chip
0x0012c048: 76655220 00202020 00000000 00000000  Rev   .........
0x0012c058: 4942b8ff 01000054 4512060c 00040132 ..BIT......E2...
0x0012c068: 02420244 02480019 000e0143 01440261 D.B...H.C...a.D.
0x0012c078: 026f0004 000e0149 014c0273 02810002 ..o.I...s.L.....
0x0012c088: 00120174 014d0283 02950005 0000004e t.....M.....N...
0x0012c098: 01500000 029a0019 00150253 015402b3 ..P.....S.....T.
0x0012c0a8: 02c80002 00030155 015602ca 02cd0006 ....U.....V.....
0x0012c0b8: 00000063 02690000 02d30024 00100173 c.....i.$...s...
0x0012c0c8: 016d02f7 03070002 00000000 05673222 ..m........."2g.
0x0012c0d8: 00000003 07a80000 302f3030 30302f30 ........00/00/00
0x0012c0e8: 55550402 00000000 00000000 e559ae00 ..UU..........Y.
0x0012c0f8: 7e5d152d 66000093 805d785d f45da05d -.]~...f]x].].].
0x0012c108: 785df45d 2900005d 35cd2fcd 65cd4dcd ].]x]..)./.5.M.e
0x0012c118: 95cd7dcd c5cdadcd 085e18cd d70b0000 .}........^.....
0x0012c128: 00000000 00000000 d6c40000 d7aa0000 ................
0x0012c138: 00420000 ce000000 011f5000 28013919 ..B......P...9.(
0x0012c148: bd142da9 0195232d 1401b823 0000940e .-..-#..#.......
0x0012c158: d433fe00 22000033 03056732 f7440160 ..3.3.."2g..`.D.
0x0012c168: 00000016 37305d56 2f30322f 00003730 ....V]07/20/07..
0x0012c178: 00000000 00000000 d7010000 000000db ................
0x0012c188: 00000000 00000000 d5000000 0031005c ............\.1.
0x0012c198: 003403de 03de03de 058e0735 00490625 ..4.....5...%.I.
0x0012c1a8: 06d003de 004d048a 004f074a 0849080f ......M.J.O...I.
0x0012c1b8: 051e0877 05800574 052503de 044a0408 w...t.....%...J.
0x0012c1c8: 005a03de 073803de 03de03de 05d603de ..Z...8.........
0x0012c1d8: 03de0061 572c0565 06280065 07320732 a...e.,We.(.2.2.
0x0012c1e8: 04e00732 06870694 006e0732 00710414 2.......2.n...q.
0x0012c1f8: 06220732 03e20074 03de06c3 05140078 2.".t.......x...
0x0012c208: 0434046d 08b20092 fa9c6066 2e5d66bf m.4.....f`...f].
0x0012c218: 09eb1d8b 830011e8 8b2e02c7 75db0b1d ...............u
0x0012c228: 61669df3 c3010ee8 ff336066 660003e8 ..fa....f`3....f
0x0012c238: 8a2ec361 3db94317 beffb600 2efc030a a....C.=........
0x0012c248: ff00a9ad c8fe0675 f3e2f08a d638c6fe ....u.........8.
0x0012c258: 0574ede0 eb126ee8 ffc93208 74c90ad0 ..t..n...2.....t
0x0012c268: 60e8c3d1 5051c312 be665666 0000c044 ...`..QPfVf.D...
0x0012c278: 504e9be8 e81010b8 8b2e4e42 02c3830f ..NP....BN......
0x0012c288: 581536e8 802a5629 0012c2dc 0048714f .6.X)V*.....OqH.
0x0012c298: 00000000 00414991 00000000 0012ca28 .....IA.....(...
0x0012c2a8: 01f9d501 0055a560 0045b6a6 00000000 ....`.U...E.....
0x0012c2b8: 0040c5a1 00000000 802a2811 0012ca28 ..@......(*.(...

0x0012c2c8: 0012ceb8 01f9d550 003eaf90 01f9d9c0 ....P.....>.....
0x0012c2d8: 003e8620 0012c31c 00488218 00000000  .>.......H.....
0x0012c2e8: 0040c0a6 802a2825 0012c398 00453c0a ..@.%(*......<E.
0x0012c2f8: 0012c32c 00000000 003e96a0 01f9d550 ,.........>.P...
0x0012c308: 00000004 00000016 0000017a 00000191 ........z.......
0x0012c318: 0048370c 0012c3b8 00488268 00000000 .7H.....h.H.....
0x0012c328: 00453c28 0012c35c 00453c38 7e418734 (<E.\...8<E.4.A~
0x0012c338: 0009042c 00000110 00080422 00000000 ,.......".......
0x0012c348: 00453c0a dcbaabcd 00000000 0012c398 .<E.............
0x0012c358: 00453c0a 0012c3c8 7e423ce4 00453c0a .<E......<B~.<E.
0x0012c368: 0009042c 00000110 00080422 00000000 ,.......".......
0x0012c378: 00000110 0009042c 00800d20 00000014 ....,... .......
0x0012c388: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000010 ................
0x0012c398: 00000000 7e428d8b 00000000 00000000 ......B~........
0x0012c3a8: 00000000 00000000 0012c378 0012b7ec ........x.......
0x0012c3b8: 0012c4b0 7e44048f 7e423d08 00000000 ......D~.=B~....
0x0012c3c8: 0012c410 7e423b30 00000000 00453c0a ....0;B~.....<E.
0x0012c3d8: 0009042c 00000110 00080422 00000000 ,.......".......
0x0012c3e8: 00800d34 0012c418 0012c494 7e423d3a 4...........:=B~
0x0012c3f8: 00000000 773f0d6d 773f0d6d dcbaabcd ....m.?wm.?w....
0x0012c408: 00000000 0009042c 0012c42c 7e423d5c ....,...,...\=B~
0x0012c418: 00000000 00000110 00080422 00000000 ........".......
0x0012c428: 00000000 0012c458 7e418734 0009042c ....X...4.A~,...
0x0012c438: 00000110 00080422 00000000 7e423d3a ....".......:=B~
0x0012c448: dcbaabcd 00000000 0012c494 7e423d3a ............:=B~
0x0012c458: 0012c4c0 7e418816 7e423d3a 0009042c ......A~:=B~,...
0x0012c468: 00000110 00080422 00000000 00000110 ...."...........
0x0012c478: 7e423d3a 00453f52 00000014 00000001 :=B~R?E.........
0x0012c488: 00000000 00000000 00000010 00000000 ................
0x0012c498: 0012c464 00000000 00000000 00000000 d...............
0x0012c4a8: 0012c474 0012b7ec 0012c5e0 7e44048f t.............D~
0x0012c4b8: 7e418830 00000000 0012c4f0 7e42a013 0.A~..........B~
0x0012c4c8: 00000000 7e423d3a 0009042c 00000110 ....:=B~,.......
0x0012c4d8: 00080422 00000000 00000000 00000000 "...............
0x0012c4e8: 0012ca28 0012ca28 0012c510 7e42a039 (...(.......9.B~
0x0012c4f8: 7e423d3a 0009042c 00000110 00080422 :=B~,......."...
0x0012c508: 00000000 00000000 0012c530 00455056 ........0...VPE.
0x0012c518: 7e423d3a 0009042c 00000110 00080422 :=B~,......."...
0x0012c528: 00000000 0012ca28 0012c5ec 00456d69 ....(.......imE.
0x0012c538: 00000110 00080422 00000000 0012ca28 ....".......(...
0x0012c548: 00453fa3 0012ca28 00000000 00458f01 .?E.(.........E.
0x0012c558: 00080422 00000000 802a2f39 00000110 ".......9/*.....
0x0012c568: 0012ca28 001589d0 774266a9 000a0486 (........fBw....
0x0012c578: 00000000 00000015 000000da 0000003e ............>...
0x0012c588: 00000000 7e42929a 0016c9e0 7e4188a6 ......B~......A~
0x0012c598: 773eefc3 00000110 00800d20 0012c5c0 ..>w.... .......
0x0012c5a8: 7e418b26 00800d20 fffffff0 00000000 &.A~ ...........
0x0012c5b8: 00000110 0012ca28 0012c5f8 7e4188d1 ....(.........A~
0x0012c5c8: 00800d20 fffffff0 7e4188da 005544e0  .........A~.DU.
0x0012c5d8: 7fffffff 00000000 0012c668 004835eb ........h....5H.
0x0012c5e8: 00000000 0012c60c 0045514f 00000110 ........OQE.....
0x0012c5f8: 00080422 004b32d8 0012c608 0012ca28 "....2K.....(...
0x0012c608: 00000000 0012c674 004574d0 00000110 ....t....tE.....
0x0012c618: 00080422 00000000 802a2ca1 0012c6fc "........,*.....
0x0012c628: 0009042c 00000000 00000000 00000000 ,...............
0x0012c638: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c648: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000186 ................
0x0012c658: 000001c9 001589d0 802a2ca9 0012c620 .........,*. ...
0x0012c668: 0012c718 00483542 00000000 0012c694 ....B5H.........
0x0012c678: 0045755d 84ca00c4 0009042c 00000110 ]uE.....,.......
0x0012c688: 00080422 00000000 00457529 0012c6c0 ".......)uE.....
0x0012c698: 7e418734 0009042c 00000110 00080422 4.A~,......."...
0x0012c6a8: 00000000 00457529 dcbaabcd 00000000 ....)uE.........

0x0012c6b8: 0012c6fc 00457529 0012c728 7e418816 ....)uE.(.....A~
0x0012c6c8: 00457529 0009042c 00000110 00080422 )uE.,......."...
0x0012c6d8: 00000000 00000110 00800d20 00800d34 ........ ...4...
0x0012c6e8: 00000014 00000001 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c6f8: 00000010 00000000 7e44048f 00000000 ..........D~....
0x0012c708: 00000000 00000000 0012c6dc 0012b7ec ................
0x0012c718: 0012c8c8 7e44048f 7e418830 00000000 ......D~0.A~....
0x0012c728: 0012c764 7e42927b 00000000 00457529 d...{.B~....)uE.
0x0012c738: 0009042c 00000110 00080422 00000000 ,.......".......
0x0012c748: 00800d34 00000001 00080422 00800d20 4......."... ...
0x0012c758: 0058c81c 0009042c 00010000 0012c81c ..X.,...........
0x0012c768: 7e42651a 00800d20 007d6bd8 00080422 .eB~ ....k}."...
0x0012c778: 00000000 00000000 0012ca28 00000000 ........(.......
0x0012c788: 0058c6e8 00000000 00000000 0000001e ..X.............
0x0012c798: 00000020 0058c764 00000018 00400000  ...d.X.......@.
0x0012c7a8: 00000000 00000002 0058c818 40000400 ..........X....@
0x0012c7b8: 00400000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ..@.............
0x0012c7c8: 00000004 50010040 00020162 000f001b ....@..Pb.......
0x0012c7d8: 0000040c 00000006 0058c81a 00000000 ..........X.....
0x0012c7e8: 00000000 00000186 000001c9 c50a1137 ............7...
0x0012c7f8: 0000000d ffff0001 00000000 00050101 ................
0x0012c808: 80ca00c4 00000000 01860000 003e01c9 ..............>.
0x0012c818: 00000007 0012c840 7e42683e 00000000 ....@...>hB~....
0x0012c828: 00800d20 00000134 0009042c 00453c0a  ...4...,....<E.
0x0012c838: 00000000 00000001 0012c860 7e43f03a ........`...:.C~
0x0012c848: 00400000 0058c6e8 00000000 00453c0a ..@...X......<E.
0x0012c858: 00000000 00000000 0012c8d4 004542c0 .............BE.
0x0012c868: 00400000 0058c6e8 00000000 00453c0a ..@...X......<E.
0x0012c878: 00000000 802a2201 0012ca28 0012ca28 ....."*.(...(...
0x0012c888: 0058c6e8 0012c8cc 00463353 00555578 ..X.....S3F.xUU.
0x0012c898: 0012ca28 00158c1c 0058c6e8 004638de (.........X..8F.
0x0012c8a8: 004638fe 00000000 0012ca28 0012ca28 .8F.....(...(...
0x0012c8b8: 003eaf40 00000008 00000000 0012c87c @.>.........|...
0x0012c8c8: 0012fee4 00483483 00000001 0012fef4 .....4H.........
0x0012c8d8: 00454554 0058c6e8 0012ca28 00400000 TEE...X.(.....@.
0x0012c8e8: 0012ca28 00454577 0058c6e8 00000000 (...wEE...X.....
0x0012c8f8: 00000000 00400000 00400000 004545da ......@...@..EE.
0x0012c908: 0058c6e8 00000000 00400000 0055a480 ..X.......@...U.
0x0012c918: 00000007 0055ad8c 0040b43c 00000066 ......U.<.@.f...
0x0012c928: 00000000 802a23e5 0055a480 0055a480 .....#*...U...U.
0x0012c938: ffffffff 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c948: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c958: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c968: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c978: 0055a480 0055ad8c 00000008 000000ff ..U...U.........
0x0012c988: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c998: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c9a8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c9b8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c9c8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c9d8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c9e8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012c9f8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ca08: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ca18: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ca28: 004f9d2c 00000001 00000000 00000000 ,.O.............
0x0012ca38: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012ca48: 0009042c 00000000 00000000 00000000 ,...............
0x0012ca58: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000010 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012ca68: 7e423d3a ffffffff 00000000 00000000 :=B~............
0x0012ca78: 00000000 00000066 00000066 00000000 ....f...f.......
0x0012ca88: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ca98: 00000000 033b049b 00000000 004facc0 ......;.......O.

0x0012caa8: 00160436 0012caa4 00000fd0 00000000 6...............
0x0012cab8: 03140ff0 00000000 00000000 7e428d20 ............ .B~
0x0012cac8: 000003b8 0009042c 0000009e 00000008 ....,...........
0x0012cad8: 00000464 033b049b 00650054 00680063 d.....;.T.e.c.h.
0x0012cae8: 006f0050 00650077 00550072 00200070 P.o.w.e.r.U.p. .
0x0012caf8: 00500047 002d0055 0020005a 002e0030 G.P.U.-.Z. .0...
0x0012cb08: 002e0033 00000030 00000000 00000000 3...0...........
0x0012cb18: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cb28: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cb38: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cb48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cb58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cb68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cb78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cb88: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cb98: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cba8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cbb8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cbc8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cbd8: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000001 ................
0x0012cbe8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cbf8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cc08: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cc18: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cc28: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cc38: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cc48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cc58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cc68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cc78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cc88: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cc98: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cca8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ccb8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ccc8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ccd8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cce8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ccf8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cd08: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cd18: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cd28: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cd38: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cd48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cd58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cd68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cd78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cd88: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cd98: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cda8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cdb8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cdc8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cdd8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cde8: 00000003 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cdf8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ce08: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ce18: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ce28: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ce38: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ce48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ce58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ce68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ce78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012ce88: 00000001 0012ca28 004b5a1c 00100591 ....(....ZK.....

0x0012ce98: 00000000 00000001 00000002 00000000 ................
0x0012cea8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ceb8: 004b5554 00000001 00000000 00000000 TUK.............
0x0012cec8: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012ced8: 00080422 00000000 00000000 00000000 "...............
0x0012cee8: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012cef8: 7740f03f 00000000 00000000 00000000 ?.@w............
0x0012cf08: 00000000 004fa114 00000001 00000000 ......O.........
0x0012cf18: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012cf28: 00158ba8 000d041c 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cf38: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012cf48: 00000011 7e423d3a ffffffff 00000000 ....:=B~........
0x0012cf58: 00000000 00000000 00000081 00000081 ................
0x0012cf68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cf78: 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 ........D?K.....
0x0012cf88: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012cf98: 00000000 00158ba8 0010041e 00000000 ................
0x0012cfa8: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012cfb8: 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 .........e?w....
0x0012cfc8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 ............D?K.
0x0012cfd8: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012cfe8: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 00070418 ................
0x0012cff8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .............6K.
0x0012d008: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 P7K..........e?w
0x0012d018: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d028: 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 00000000 D?K.............
0x0012d038: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012d048: 00080400 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d058: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012d068: 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 00000000 .e?w............
0x0012d078: 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 ....D?K.........
0x0012d088: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012d098: 00158ba8 000e0430 00000000 00000000 ....0...........
0x0012d0a8: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012d0b8: 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 .....e?w........
0x0012d0c8: 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 ........D?K.....
0x0012d0d8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012d0e8: 00000000 00158ba8 00080480 00000000 ................
0x0012d0f8: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012d108: 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 .........e?w....
0x0012d118: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 ............D?K.
0x0012d128: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d138: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 00090458 ............X...
0x0012d148: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .............6K.
0x0012d158: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 P7K..........e?w
0x0012d168: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d178: 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 00000000 D?K.............
0x0012d188: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012d198: 0010045a 00000000 00000000 00000000 Z...............
0x0012d1a8: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012d1b8: 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 00000000 .e?w............
0x0012d1c8: 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 ....D?K.........
0x0012d1d8: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012d1e8: 00158ba8 000c04d2 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d1f8: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012d208: 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 .....e?w........
0x0012d218: 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 ........D?K.....
0x0012d228: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012d238: 00000000 00158ba8 000404f4 00000000 ................
0x0012d248: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012d258: 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 .........e?w....
0x0012d268: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 ............D?K.
0x0012d278: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................

0x0012d288: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 000e0406 ................
0x0012d298: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .............6K.
0x0012d2a8: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 P7K..........e?w
0x0012d2b8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d2c8: 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 00000000 D?K.............
0x0012d2d8: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012d2e8: 00080488 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d2f8: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012d308: 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 00000000 .e?w............
0x0012d318: 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 ....D?K.........
0x0012d328: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012d338: 00158ba8 000a0414 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d348: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012d358: 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 .....e?w........
0x0012d368: 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 ........D?K.....
0x0012d378: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012d388: 00000000 00158ba8 000a0412 00000000 ................
0x0012d398: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012d3a8: 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 .........e?w....
0x0012d3b8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 ............D?K.
0x0012d3c8: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d3d8: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 000c040e ................
0x0012d3e8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .............6K.
0x0012d3f8: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 P7K..........e?w
0x0012d408: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d418: 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 00000000 D?K.............
0x0012d428: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012d438: 000e0498 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d448: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012d458: 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 00000000 .e?w............
0x0012d468: 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 ....D?K.........
0x0012d478: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012d488: 00158ba8 000d04a2 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d498: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012d4a8: 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 .....e?w........
0x0012d4b8: 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 ........D?K.....
0x0012d4c8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012d4d8: 00000000 00158ba8 00100484 00000000 ................
0x0012d4e8: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012d4f8: 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 .........e?w....
0x0012d508: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 ............D?K.
0x0012d518: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d528: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 000c04c6 ................
0x0012d538: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .............6K.
0x0012d548: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 P7K..........e?w
0x0012d558: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d568: 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 00000000 D?K.............
0x0012d578: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012d588: 00110420 00000000 00000000 00000000  ...............
0x0012d598: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012d5a8: 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 00000000 .e?w............
0x0012d5b8: 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 ....D?K.........
0x0012d5c8: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012d5d8: 00158ba8 0008053a 00000000 00000000 ....:...........
0x0012d5e8: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012d5f8: 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 .....e?w........
0x0012d608: 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 ........D?K.....
0x0012d618: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012d628: 00000000 00158ba8 000e049c 00000000 ................
0x0012d638: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012d648: 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 .........e?w....
0x0012d658: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 ............D?K.
0x0012d668: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................

0x0012d678: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 000f0444 ............D...
0x0012d688: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .............6K.
0x0012d698: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 P7K..........e?w
0x0012d6a8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d6b8: 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 00000000 D?K.............
0x0012d6c8: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012d6d8: 000b0490 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d6e8: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012d6f8: 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 00000000 .e?w............
0x0012d708: 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 ....D?K.........
0x0012d718: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012d728: 00158ba8 00140410 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d738: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012d748: 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 .....e?w........
0x0012d758: 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 ........D?K.....
0x0012d768: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012d778: 00000000 00158ba8 000d0546 00000000 ........F.......
0x0012d788: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012d798: 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 .........e?w....
0x0012d7a8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 ............D?K.
0x0012d7b8: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d7c8: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 00120514 ................
0x0012d7d8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .............6K.
0x0012d7e8: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 P7K..........e?w
0x0012d7f8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d808: 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 00000000 D?K.............
0x0012d818: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012d828: 000a053c 00000000 00000000 00000000 <...............
0x0012d838: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012d848: 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 00000000 .e?w............
0x0012d858: 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 ....D?K.........
0x0012d868: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012d878: 00158ba8 000604a0 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d888: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012d898: 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 .....e?w........
0x0012d8a8: 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 ........D?K.....
0x0012d8b8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012d8c8: 00000000 00158ba8 000a0434 00000000 ........4.......
0x0012d8d8: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012d8e8: 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 .........e?w....
0x0012d8f8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 ............D?K.
0x0012d908: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d918: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 000b0502 ................
0x0012d928: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .............6K.
0x0012d938: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 P7K..........e?w
0x0012d948: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d958: 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 00000000 D?K.............
0x0012d968: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012d978: 000604a4 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012d988: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012d998: 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 00000000 .e?w............
0x0012d9a8: 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 00000000 ....D?K.........
0x0012d9b8: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012d9c8: 00158ba8 0006042a 00000000 00000000 ....*...........
0x0012d9d8: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012d9e8: 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 .....e?w........
0x0012d9f8: 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 00000001 ........D?K.....
0x0012da08: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012da18: 00000000 00158ba8 00130544 00000000 ........D.......
0x0012da28: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012da38: 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 .........e?w....
0x0012da48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b4818 .............HK.
0x0012da58: 00000000 004b4a44 00000001 00000000 ....DJK.........

0x0012da68: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012da78: 00158ba8 0005044a 00000000 00000000 ....J...........
0x0012da88: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 000d041c .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012da98: 00000000 77450350 00000000 00000000 ....P.Ew........
0x0012daa8: 00000000 00000000 004b5d30 00000000 ........0]K.....
0x0012dab8: 00000011 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dac8: 0000000a 004b5a1c 0005055d 004f89e4 .....ZK.].....O.
0x0012dad8: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dae8: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 001204be ................
0x0012daf8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .............6K.
0x0012db08: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f8eb4 P7K...........?w
0x0012db18: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012db28: 00000001 00000003 00000003 00000001 ................
0x0012db38: 00000001 00000001 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012db48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012db58: 00000000 7c910400 00000001 00000000 .......|........
0x0012db68: 00c8d0d4 00000000 00c8d0d4 00000000 ................
0x0012db78: 00c8d0d4 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012db88: 00000000 00000000 004b4a44 00000001 ........DJK.....
0x0012db98: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012dba8: 00000000 00158ba8 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dbb8: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012dbc8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dbd8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b5d30 ............0]K.
0x0012dbe8: 00000000 00000011 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dbf8: 00000000 0000000a 004b468c 00000000 .........FK.....
0x0012dc08: 00000000 00000000 004b4818 00000000 .........HK.....
0x0012dc18: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dc28: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dc38: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dc48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dc58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dc68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dc78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dc88: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dc98: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dca8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dcb8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dcc8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dcd8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dce8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dcf8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dd08: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dd18: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dd28: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dd38: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dd48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dd58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dd68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dd78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dd88: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dd98: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dda8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ddb8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ddc8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ddd8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dde8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ddf8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012de08: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012de18: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012de28: 00000000 00000000 00000000 000b0563 ............c...
0x0012de38: 00000010 00000010 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012de48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................

0x0012de58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012de68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012de78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012de88: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012de98: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dea8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012deb8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dec8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ded8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dee8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012def8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012df08: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012df18: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012df28: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012df38: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012df48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012df58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012df68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012df78: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012df88: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012df98: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dfa8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dfb8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dfc8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dfd8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dfe8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012dff8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e008: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e018: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e028: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e038: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e048: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e058: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e068: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e078: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e088: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e098: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e0a8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e0b8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e0c8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e0d8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e0e8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e0f8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e108: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e118: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e128: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e138: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e148: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e158: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e168: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e178: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e188: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e198: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e1a8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e1b8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e1c8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e1d8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e1e8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e1f8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e208: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e218: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e228: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e238: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................

0x0012e248: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e258: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e268: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e278: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e288: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e298: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e2a8: 00000000 00150000 004b3f44 00000001 ........D?K.....
0x0012e2b8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012e2c8: 00000000 00158ba8 0006044c 00152000 ........L.... ..
0x0012e2d8: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012e2e8: 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 00000000 .........e?w....
0x0012e2f8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 ............D?K.
0x0012e308: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e318: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 000e04de ................
0x0012e328: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .............6K.
0x0012e338: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 P7K..........e?w
0x0012e348: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e358: 004fa914 00000001 00000000 00000000 ..O.............
0x0012e368: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012e378: 00080508 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e388: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000010 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012e398: 7e423d3a ffffffff 00000000 00000000 :=B~............
0x0012e3a8: 00000000 000000a0 000000a0 00000000 ................
0x0012e3b8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e3c8: 00000000 00000000 004fa904 00000000 ..........O.....
0x0012e3d8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b3f44 ............D?K.
0x0012e3e8: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e3f8: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 000e0528 ............(...
0x0012e408: 00150000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .............6K.
0x0012e418: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f65f1 P7K..........e?w
0x0012e428: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e438: 004fd44c 00000001 00000000 00000000 L.O.............
0x0012e448: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012e458: 0007044e 7c910400 00000000 00000000 N......|........
0x0012e468: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000010 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012e478: 7e423d3a ffffffff 00000000 00000000 :=B~............
0x0012e488: 00000000 0000008e 0000008e 00000000 ................
0x0012e498: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e4a8: 00000000 004b433c 00000001 00000000 ....<CK.........
0x0012e4b8: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012e4c8: 00158ba8 000804c8 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e4d8: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012e4e8: 00000000 773f3dcf 00000000 00000000 .....=?w........
0x0012e4f8: 00000000 00000000 004b433c 00000001 ........<CK.....
0x0012e508: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012e518: 00000000 00158ba8 00050442 00000000 ........B.......
0x0012e528: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012e538: 00000000 00000000 773f3dcf 00000000 .........=?w....
0x0012e548: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004fc8ac ..............O.
0x0012e558: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e568: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 000304fa ................
0x0012e578: 7c90d700 00000000 00000000 004b36dc ...|.........6K.
0x0012e588: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 77404d11 P7K..........M@w
0x0012e598: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e5a8: ff000000 00000000 00000001 00000064 ............d...
0x0012e5b8: 00000000 005554bc 00000001 ffffffff .....TU.........
0x0012e5c8: ff000000 ff000000 00000025 004b433c ........%...<CK.
0x0012e5d8: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e5e8: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 00000000 ................
0x0012e5f8: 00720000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc ..r..........6K.
0x0012e608: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 00000000 P7K.............
0x0012e618: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e628: 004fe194 00000001 00000000 00000000 ..O.............

0x0012e638: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012e648: 000504ec 00350000 00000000 00000000 ......5.........
0x0012e658: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012e668: 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 00000000 .e?w............
0x0012e678: 00000000 004b4a44 00000001 00000000 ....DJK.........
0x0012e688: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012e698: 00158ba8 000404f8 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e6a8: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 000504ec .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012e6b8: 00000000 77450350 00000000 00000000 ....P.Ew........
0x0012e6c8: 00000000 00000000 004b5d30 00000000 ........0]K.....
0x0012e6d8: 00000011 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e6e8: 0000000a 00ffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e6f8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e708: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e718: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e728: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e738: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e748: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e758: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e768: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e778: 00000002 004b5a34 2f0a0de0 00000000 ....4ZK..../....
0x0012e788: 004b5bd4 00000000 00000000 00000000 .[K.............
0x0012e798: 00000000 004b4974 00000000 00000000 ....tIK.........
0x0012e7a8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e7b8: 0001002f 00000000 00000000 00000000 /...............
0x0012e7c8: 00000045 00000000 00000000 00000000 E...............
0x0012e7d8: 004b433c 00000001 00000000 00000000 <CK.............
0x0012e7e8: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012e7f8: 000704d4 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e808: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012e818: 773f3dcf 00000000 00000000 00000000 .=?w............
0x0012e828: 00000000 004b4094 00000001 00000000 .....@K.........
0x0012e838: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012e848: 00158ba8 00060450 00000000 00000000 ....P...........
0x0012e858: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012e868: 00000000 773f8eb4 00000000 00000000 ......?w........
0x0012e878: 00000000 00000000 004b4094 00000001 .........@K.....
0x0012e888: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012e898: 00000000 00158ba8 000404d0 006e0000 ..............n.
0x0012e8a8: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012e8b8: 00000000 00000000 773f8eb4 00000000 ..........?w....
0x0012e8c8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b4094 .............@K.
0x0012e8d8: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e8e8: 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 000504ca ................
0x0012e8f8: 005f0000 00000000 00000000 004b36dc .._..........6K.
0x0012e908: 004b3750 00000000 00000000 773f8eb4 P7K...........?w
0x0012e918: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e928: 004fe194 00000001 00000000 00000000 ..O.............
0x0012e938: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012e948: 000304ea 00150100 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e958: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000000 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012e968: 773f65f1 00000000 00000000 00000000 .e?w............
0x0012e978: 00000000 004b4a44 00000001 00000000 ....DJK.........
0x0012e988: 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 ................
0x0012e998: 00158ba8 000304e8 0012f900 00000000 ................
0x0012e9a8: 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 000304ea .....6K.P7K.....
0x0012e9b8: 00000000 77450350 00000000 00000000 ....P.Ew........
0x0012e9c8: 00000000 00000000 004b5d30 00000000 ........0]K.....
0x0012e9d8: 00000011 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e9e8: 0000000a 00ffffff 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012e9f8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ea08: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ea18: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................

0x0012ea28: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ea38: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ea48: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ea58: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ea68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ea78: 00000002 004b5a34 2e0a0b96 00000000 ....4ZK.........
0x0012ea88: 004b5bd4 00000000 00000000 00000000 .[K.............
0x0012ea98: 00000000 004b4974 00000000 00000000 ....tIK.........
0x0012eaa8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012eab8: 0001002f 00000000 00000000 00000000 /...............
0x0012eac8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012ead8: 004fc054 00000001 00000000 00000000 T.O.............
0x0012eae8: 00000000 00000001 00000000 00158ba8 ................
0x0012eaf8: 000304e6 0012f000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012eb08: 004b36dc 004b3750 00000000 00000010 .6K.P7K.........
0x0012eb18: 7e423d3a ffffffff 00000000 00000000 :=B~............
0x0012eb28: 00000000 00000092 00000092 00000000 ................
0x0012eb38: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................
0x0012eb48: 00000000 004b5a1c 00000000 00000000 .....ZK.........
0x0012eb58: 00000063 00000000 004b4094 00000001 c........@K.....
0x0012eb68: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 ................
0x0012eb78: 00000000 00158ba8 000404f6 005f0000 .............._.
0x0012eb88: 00000000 00000000 004b36dc 004b3750 .........6K.P7K.
0x0012eb98: 00000000 00000000 773f8eb4 00000000 ..........?w....
0x0012eba8: 00000000 00000000 00000000 004b4094 .............@K.
0x0012ebb8: 00000001 00000000 00000000 00000000 ................


===== [end of ERRORLOG.TXT] =====
```
There's a message box that says: An unrecoverable error has occured @ 0x43DF98 in GPU-Z. Do you want to submit(you know the rest).

If I run GPU-Z again without deleting ERRORLOG.TXT and crash.dmp, the same thing happens except no crash massage box and ensuing Microsoft Crash Report unility.

I used an older version of GPU-Z successfully some months ago.

My GPU's are Nvidia 8400GS and 7050PV.


----------



## foxb (Dec 17, 2008)

*Same here*

As in previous post:

Hardware HP pavilion zd7000 (nvidia 5700 Go) XP SP 3.

Same for 0.2.9 and 0.3.0

0.2.8 works


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 17, 2008)

the file there should fix the crash
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1091408&postcount=32


----------

